# Talking and trick training



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

Very interested in how many of you have gotten your tiels to speak actual words and have any learnt any tricks ie: picking something up and putting it in a set area (bin etc) ???? Or am I over ambitious for my little cockie to be parrot-like??


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My boy tiel picks up very fast, he is probably around six months old now and I taught him to whistle Adams Family tune in just two weeks. He can also say What'cha doing? He learned that fast too. It depends on the bird. My girl tiel does not whistle at all, she is very sweet but very quiet.


----------



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

hmmm yeah, my little Petrie may be a girl.....:blink: LOL


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got a boy. He says "pretty bird" ... I've trained him to step up when I say it, and to open his wings for treat.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

My little guy McGee, who is almost 5 months old is the talker out of my 4. He says Peekaboo (about 200 times a day.. lol), can almost say what ya doin.. and can almost whistle the first part of If You're Happy And You Know It, including a click click after. When I come to his cage and I ask him if he's being naughty.. he'll bow his head down. My other male, Gibbs (McGee's dad), when I ask him if he wants a bath.. will spread his wings out wide and try and hang upside down. This tells me Yep! 

All my birds, much to my dismay, adamantly refuse to learn how to bring me my morning coffee in bed though. Interestingly enough, one morning there was a paper on child labor laws sticking out from under my bed, all chewed up on the side.  Turned out to be my daughter's.. but hey.. thought it was cute.


----------



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

oh wow thats great guys! Ive seen all those amazing you tube vids of cockatiels with amazing vocal ability, I wonder what qualities I look for in my next one for a more chatty bird? How did you teach to open wings? Mine does it but not on cue =)


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

CassiaWindSong said:


> oh wow thats great guys! Ive seen all those amazing you tube vids of cockatiels with amazing vocal ability, I wonder what qualities I look for in my next one for a more chatty bird? How did you teach to open wings? Mine does it but not on cue =)


Everytime he did it, I would offer him a treat and say "bat bird". He started doing it constantly because he knew he would get rewarded. He does it on his own most of the time without me saying anything because he enjoys it, and he knows he gets a treat. But every time he opens his wings- I say "bat bird" so he will associate that with open wings.


----------



## CassiaWindSong (Feb 3, 2012)

OH yeah, I was trying with that but I found that 1) my tiel isnt a huge treat bird, I havnt found anything yet he really eats as treats, most ill offer and he will just drop them, 2) by the time I was getting over to him when he was going it (and I was using Eagle as the word) he would stop and step away like "what??"


----------



## MistryUnique (Feb 3, 2012)

DyArianna said:


> My other male, Gibbs (McGee's dad), when I ask him if he wants a bath..


I LOVE the fact that you have a Gibbs and a McGee!!! Maybe you can teach Gibbs to "Gibb's smack"?? 

Misty :tiel1:


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL He has that look sometimes.. like he wants to. My daughter wants to get McGee to whistle the NCIS theme song now that he is starting to chat/whistle.


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

My female can't/won't speak, but she sure can belt outta long string of loud-a:censor:wolf whistles when she wants my attention!:wacko:


----------

